# Grandparents Xmas gift



## Mikemehak (Dec 26, 2011)

Carved this log for my grandparents for Christmas. It was a success and I'm happy with how it turned out. This is about my 5th attempt at a bear. 

View attachment 213523



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.764496,-78.485442


----------



## Boydt8 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Cool*

That's a nice looking bear, I bet they loved the gift!



:smile2:


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 28, 2011)

nice work. whats the stats?height, wood type, work hours involved,ect.


----------



## Mikemehak (Dec 28, 2011)

It's pine salvaged off the side of the road. Didn't have my trailer to float my mini ex to load it, ended up dragging 3kms home behind jeep. 

It's about 5' tall and over 200lbs. Took me about 2 days. Was working on other projects same time. Maybe 10 hours including paint. Not including trying to get logs home. 

carved with my 355xp and my 240e. 

Thanks for the compliments. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.764506,-78.485526


----------

